# High Temp Products?



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I have to paint some wall around a pizza oven. Also needs caulked to the oven trim. It's only a 4" deep exposed square in which the oven sits inside. Any ideas on some easy to get products that will hold up better than average? Thanks.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

What is the sustained surface temperature the coating will be exposed to and for how long?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Well that's unknown still at this point. It is outside of the small oven which does have a vent designed to suck up both the heat and smoke, so it's believed that the surface itself will not get so hot. However the oven goes up to about 1000F. He said they'd be running it much lower though. Figured if there's and option to make it hold up better if need be, it would be worth the extra couple dollars now then to find out the hard way down the road.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

how small is small? Don't laugh but would a few of the high heat barbeque aerosols do it?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes. We end up deciding to just go that route. :thumbsup:


----------



## woi2ld (Oct 1, 2011)

ther's a backer board 4x8 sheets , i think ive seen at homedepot, that's flame retardent. It's black and has some kinda coating ,looks like it was soaked in something and it's already black.....i've also just bot quarts of 'rustoleum high heat' , and sprayd it through a gravity with 1.8 tip onto barbeques , smokers.....good stuff , think it's about 8-12$ quart


----------

